# Lease a Chevy Bolt EV for $107 a month



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

As some of you know I drive an electric car. A 2019 Bolt EV. Uber has an incentive program of $1 per ride for drivers of EVs.

The Bolt is a GREAT car in general and a great rideshare vehicle as well. I would say the Bolt is the best EV going, next to Tesla. But the Bolt doesn't sell as well, and Chevy is introducing a new version of the Bolt this summer, so is offering EXTREME discounts on 2020 and 2021 Bolts still in stock.

The best deal I know of at present is a deal in California for $107 month. Here are the details:

1) This is from a dealer in San Francisco (Stewart Chevy in Colma City) for a 2021 Bolt LT. Monthly may be higher in other California cities.

2) $2500 drive off. Includes everything; tax, license, DMV, etc.)

3) Must be on a current lease. If not payment is $148 /month

4) Must be a member of Costco. If not monthly is slightly higher (but still very low).

5) The new version of the Bolt is almost the same as the old one. No compelling reason to spend full price for the same car.

6) The battery recall you may have read about only affect 2017-19. The 2020 and 2021 models are not on recall.

https://www.carsdirect.com/deals-ar...src=20&lnk=je6NUbpObpQ-ES*Vl5/SVoOCC*6P4rgElQ


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> As some of you know I drive an electric car. A 2019 Bolt EV. Uber has an incentive program of $1 per ride for drivers of EVs.
> 
> The Bolt is a GREAT car in general and a great rideshare vehicle as well. I would say the Bolt is the best EV going, next to Tesla. But the Bolt doesn't sell as well, and Chevy is introducing a new version of the Bolt this summer, so is offering EXTREME discounts on 2020 and 2021 Bolts still in stock.
> 
> ...


I thought the $1.00 a ride incentive required the paxhole to pay extra for the EV vehicle thus making the incentive total shenanigans.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I thought the $1.00 a ride incentive required the paxhole to pay extra for the EV vehicle thus making the incentive total shenanigans.


As best I understand you get the $1 regardless. There is an extra incentive of $0.50 if the pax specifically chooses a Green car.

You know, I hadn't thought about this part, but if a driver gives 107 rides per month the car is basically free. Just add insurance.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Last month (at least on 02/21/21) you could get a Bolt for $49 a month!

https://www.thedrive.com/news/39366...s-low-as-49-month-with-new-models-coming-soon

The Bolt is a pretty small car can you do rideshare with it???


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh. Dude. Absolutely yes. The number #2 comment I get on my Bolt from pax is how surprisingly roomy the car is on the inside. Luggage-wise, I've always been able to fir everything in. No defeats. Been close a couple of times, but always managed to fit everything in. Including golf clubs.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

then of course two months later uber pulls the promo and you are stuck with an ev car with a mileage limit for 3 years. 

it's in the fine print.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The Bolt is a pretty small car can you do rideshare with it???


from the outside I'd say it's too small. but in the back seat it's actually much nicer than a precious prius and more room. It's actually very nice inside....but if you have a family and kids; it's kinda a no go as primary family vehicle. No storage.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

you're in a cheery mood.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> you're in a cheery mood.


Not everyone is as happy as I.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

But 2500 down you can buy a used Camry hybrid.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> much nicer than a precious prius


Dude, you've got it all wrong. Nothing and I mean *NOTHING, is nicer or more precious, than you!*


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm very close to getting one of these actually, like super duper on the fence.

It actually has the range to get to work across town (unlike the Leafs when they first came out)

They definitely don't have the storage/cargo space. The trunk area is super small.

But they are zippy.


The thing is... for $107 a month that's less than I burn in gas, so realistically I could save more on gas than I spend on the car, the downside is that because it's a lease you'll never have enough miles to do anything but a modest commute, ridesharing is 100% out on a lease.

The issue i'd run into is not having enough mileage.


You have to keep the mileage in mind. And electricity isn't free either.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The thing is... for $107 a month that's less than I burn in gas, so realistically I could save more on gas than I spend on the car, the downside is that because it's a lease you'll never have enough miles to do anything but a modest commute, ridesharing is 100% out on a lease.


I lease my Bolt. I will turn it in with the double the mileage. I just happen to make enough driving to afford the .15-.25 cents per mile overage charge.

But if that doesn't work for you, the dealer I got the numbers from to verify the claims made in the story offered me a loan at 0%, 82 mos, $252 /month. That's a long term on the loan but who cares.... 0% financing.

I think this may be a good high mileage car. I have 65K miles and no major issues. There is virtually no maintenance. Even brake pads last for hella long time due to regenerative braking.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You have to keep the mileage in mind. And electricity isn't free either.


Check with your utility. Many have discount rates for overnight EV charging.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I thought the $1.00 a ride incentive required the paxhole to pay extra for the EV vehicle thus making the incentive total shenanigans.


It always is, one large con job.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> *NOTHING, is nicer or more precious, than you!*


were you dropped on your head a few times too many? :roflmao: &#129335;‍♂

I love you too; almost as much as a precious prius. Almost.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I lease my Bolt. I will turn it in with the double the mileage. I just happen to make enough driving to afford the .15-.25 cents per mile overage charge.
> 
> But if that doesn't work for you, the dealer I got the numbers from to verify the claims made in the story offered me a loan at 0%, 82 mos, $252 /month. That's a long term on the loan but who cares.... 0% financing.
> 
> ...


Yeah 15-25c a mile in overmileage...

That will kill me.

A round trip to work at the airport is 85 1/2 miles.

A round trip downtown to pick up a taxi is 65.8 miles.

A round trip to the site of my magical cookie factory is 93 miles. That's over $13 in over mileage per trip to my cookie factory.

Doing uber/lyft the overmileage isn't much less than I would get paid, thank you Orlando rates.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

There is no way to 'spend' the mileage in the lease and make enough to cover the overmileage fee.

Cars don't really break that much. No, I don't want to hear your 'my new car with 10 miles blew an engine' story. You are the exception.. the RARE exception. A car these days are designed to go 100,000 miles with little more than gas and oil changes.

Fuel is a major expense, but so what... I'll take an ICE that any mechanic in the world can fix vs an EV that needs a special tech just to pull a code.


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> But 2500 down you can buy a used Camry hybrid.


Why she you leasing of you are driving Uber lol


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Saquan said:


> Why she you leasing of you are driving Uber lol


Say what now...? -o:


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Say what now...? -o:


I was thinking the same... Most likely "Why are you leasing if you are driving Uber? LOL!"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I was thinking the same... Most likely "Why are you leasing if you are driving Uber? LOL!"


Thanks for translating. :thumbup::biggrin:


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

If you lease a car for rideshare, you’re going to go way over your mileage, and the fee will be astronomical. That $1 per trip won’t come close to paying you back for the money you’ll owe the dealer when you turn it in. You’re crazy!


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

TobyD said:


> If you lease a car for rideshare, you're going to go way over your mileage, and the fee will be astronomical. That $1 per trip won't come close to paying you back for the money you'll owe the dealer when you turn it in. You're crazy!


Yep


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

TobyD said:


> If you lease a car for rideshare, you're going to go way over your mileage, and the fee will be astronomical. That $1 per trip won't come close to paying you back for the money you'll owe the dealer when you turn it in. You're crazy!


You just buy it when you your lease is up.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m confused, who is Lisa Bolt?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

In any case, the current offers expire in less than a week. I just made a deal to buy a Bolt outright (purchase, not lease). Leasing my current Bolt worked well for me these past 2.5 years driving part-time, but the discounts are so deep on what has become a proven car I couldn't pass it up. It's a loaded $43K model for $23K, and a 0% loan.

The original plan was to take delivery on a 7-seater Tesla Model Y when my Bolt lease was up, but Tesla is still too sketchy on build quality and service. (I still have my CyberTruck reservations though!).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Most leases have a mileage limit of 12k miles per year with a HUGE per mile penalty for exceeding it.
READ the fine print.

* This is what happens when you post before reading the whole thread. I'll leave it up because it is important and is worth repeating.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I just checked near me, and a dealer has a brand new one for sale for under $24K (assumes one would qualify for all of the incentives). Still way too much for rideshare use, BUT I found plenty of used Bolts for under $18K. I would consider one, but I'd have to do a lot more research on them before I'd consider buying one.


----------



## ryandalton (May 17, 2019)

I've been using a Bolt for Uber, Doordash, etc and I freakin love it!! I got a pretty good deal too which I posted about in the Uber EV group on FB - My dealer in the east bay gave me a $200/month offer with all the benefits included (max mileage, etc. etc.). I highly recommend the Chevy Dealer in San Leandro.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

As a lease of 3 years for @ $45k wav new with unlimited miles at close to $900 what a steal 35k a year with maintenance included. 
Now I own mine.
The $100 a month sounds great. But a normal full time x driver ant puts 40k a year on a car. 
But you get a shit load of $1 extra. 
So 30k a year over is @ .20 cents a mile is $6000.
But you will get till the offer is killed by uber $2000 more in pay. 
So now we got $4000 a year xtra or $111 a month miles overages. Or $250 a month with high miles and gas saving. Sounds like a wiener to me. But can you trust uber . $38;rides a week of $1 a ride to equal $2000 per year. I would got hybrid. 
Total cost of this car purchased with all discounts . Plus o%. Buying may be better


----------



## Lila (11 mo ago)

ryandalton said:


> I've been using a Bolt for Uber, Doordash, etc and I freakin love it!! I got a pretty good deal too which I posted about in the Uber EV group on FB - My dealer in the east bay gave me a $200/month offer with all the benefits included (max mileage, etc. etc.). I highly recommend the Chevy Dealer in San Leandro.


I am in the market for an ev....so what is the max mileage you get? I drive around 2k a month. Trying to save on gas, spending 500 a month on it. Figure if I can lease an ev for less then that can potentially save money. Plus hopefully less maintanence. Only concern is the charge times....knowing myself I will be charging on the go trying to use the free chargers around the bay ca.


----------

